# The FAQs are here!



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ndex=1&aId=3400019&multiPageMode=true&start=2

Enjoy


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, indeed they are. Bit of a mixed bag really, some real stinkers and some good stuff.

For example, SoB got no anti-psyker buff whatsoever, so Shield of Faith got even worse comparatively (Bad).

OTOH, they nicely clean up whether all the Sanguinary kit works on non-BA allies- it doesn't (Good).

Not seen any additional Skyfire units other than the obvious (Hydra).

Lelith got away un-nerfed so she still ignores armour, which certainly makes her look a bit more useful.

Crozius is now a Power Maul, which is interesting.

My personal 'favourite' so far is the Dark Angels one, though. Yes kids, Ezekiel is Mastery Level 1- the Dark Angels chapter still officially contains no Librarians higher than Lexicanium rank.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i didnt see anything in the FAQ but a question i have is in the 6th ed rules the missile launcher now has a new missile type that has the skyfire, does this then count for ALL missile launchers even if its diffrent from the codex version


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just read the FAQs for armies that I own... and wow, some real shockers, especially for necrons.

Daemons- no skyfire and can't assault... buggered. Oddly they stopped all the slaanesh/nurgle daemons from being able to throw their 'grenades'... shucks 

Nids- IB:feed is the same... so having no synapse actually _helps_ half of the nid army. Hormogaunts with rage seems pretty filthy to me  Then again you wouldn't be fearless anymore... so its a risk.

Necrons- nothing too bad, except for the night scythe and warscythe. Night scythes can travel 24" and unload infantry who get to fire at standard BS (I guess my night scythe is going to have 15 warriors thrown in). Warscythes are armourbane and AP1, so not only do they smash through armour pretty easily but then they also get +2 on the damage table. I'm still waiting on my BRB (ring doorbell ring... dammit) so don't know what the CCB gets for being a chariot... but if its as quick as it is now then its going to be a horrendous anti-tank monster.
... and then there's the voltaic staff that hasn't changed (4 shots, glances on a 2+, pens on a 6). I guess necrons are back to being kings of the anti-tank game.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> i didnt see anything in the FAQ but a question i have is in the 6th ed rules the missile launcher now has a new missile type that has the skyfire, does this then count for ALL missile launchers even if its diffrent from the codex version


Is that covered in the army specific section of the BRB- FAQs mention it existing so I'm assuming there is a stats/weapons page for each army near the back... if so you might see the missile launcher's ammo types in there.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kharn is int1 in combat....I just died a little on the inside.

However all nurgle marines are now true T5.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_Q: "When the Tally Of Pestilence reaches 20+ casualties the rules say 'All attacks from followers of Nurgle ignore armour saves'. Was this intended to affect both ranged and close-combat attacks by the followers of Nurgle, as the text seems to indicate?"

A: *Yes, that is indeed the case. Both ranged and close-combat attacks.*_



Plague Marine bolters wounding on a 2+ and ignoring armour saves...
Aha. Muahaha. MUAHAHAHAAA!!

_*giggles insanely and has to go for a little lie down*_

Yes, their FNP's been nerfed; but is it just me or did Tallied-up Plague Marines just become very, very shooty indeed?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

heh, use tzeentch dps can no longer fire 2 shots off.

I'm basically disapointed with the whole Chaos FAQ. I figured they would give us a fucking break since the codex blows and the new one is (supposedly) so near, but I guess not.

That codex better come out soon.

Necrons on the other hand....sure we lost night fighting, but god damn did they make everything else better.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Yes, their FNP's been nerfed


Uh, now that they are true toughness 5, they will always get their fnp against ap 1 and 2 and will only be denied it against str 10.

I'd say that their fnp was buffed not nerfed. and with epidemius they will have fnp on a 3+.

Unless they changed the epidemius rules for the fnp buff.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Think we may start seeing more Tech marines and the like as it seems they can repair hull points too. 

Not spotting anything that makes my Necrons worse.. so i'm happy.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Uh, now that they are true toughness 5, they will always get their fnp against ap 1 and 2 and will only be denied it against str 10.


I must have missed that bit - there's so much new stuff to absorb that inevitably I've been skimming a lot - is it confirmed that Mark of Nurgle is now real, unadulterated honest-to-goodness T5? 

'Cos if so, that's great...I'll take that over 3+ FNP with fake T5 any day.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I must have missed that bit - there's so much new stuff to absorb that inevitably I've been skimming a lot - is it confirmed that Mark of Nurgle is now real, unadulterated honest-to-goodness T5?
> 
> 'Cos if so, that's great...I'll take that over 3+ FNP with fake T5 any day.


yeah they completely did away with bracketed toughness.

So nurgle bikes are on for toughness 6. Nurgle lord with a bike is now immune to instant death.

Plague marines will be 3+ fnp with no instant death unless it's str 10.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for nothing GW.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh sisters of battle player we still loves you (Although GW apparently doesn't)


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Dark Angels FAQ was a let down. Nothing changed other than the Space Marine Specific rules. Not that I can think of anything they could have changed. But that's not the point. =)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

well no news is good news (Most of your changes come from the core book).


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

On SoB, I'd like to point out Rage. Penitent Engines and Repentia got awesome. Also, when your Penitent Engines get charged you get two d3 heavy flamer hits. I haven't been to pick up my rule book yet so I haven't confirmed it. But my friend who plays SoB is practically giddy about it. Makes Penitent Engines almost worth the gawd-awfulness of putting them together.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll be using allied techpriest enginseers in the backfield near my 6 Exorcists in my especially cheesy lists as well LOL. :biggrin:


Edit: Noticed that the FAQ for sisters accounts for independent character allies joining units for acts of faith, but that the Imperial guard FAQ left out the same for orders leaving us to debate dicker and argue about it as usual.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Brother Droopy said:


> On SoB, I'd like to point out Rage. Penitent Engines and Repentia got awesome. Also, when your Penitent Engines get charged you get two d3 heavy flamer hits. I haven't been to pick up my rule book yet so I haven't confirmed it. But my friend who plays SoB is practically giddy about it. Makes Penitent Engines almost worth the gawd-awfulness of putting them together.


closest to furthers wound allocation makes it so that the squad vehicle rules don't screw you over any more.

The ones in the back will not be hurt until the ones in the front are fraged.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Dark Angels can field a Tech Marine with Every vehicle they take from their Elites and Heavies. Though by the time I buy and paint them they'll get a new Codex and I'll have a lot of extra Tech Marines on my hands.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Purge the Heretic said:


> I'll be using allied techpriest enginseers in the backfield near my 6 Exorcists in my especially cheesy lists as well LOL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Edit: Noticed that the FAQ for sisters accounts for independent character allies joining units for acts of faith, but that the Imperial guard FAQ left out the same for orders leaving us to debate dicker and argue about it as usual.


Guard orders only work on 'Imperial Guard Infantry Squads' which is a term that they define in the book, so no problem there. We could well see a Canoness using her Act of Faith to inspire Ogryns though, or Straken with DCA, which could both be interesting


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Majere613 said:


> Guard orders only work on 'Imperial Guard Infantry Squads' which is a term that they define in the book, so no problem there. We could well see a Canoness using her Act of Faith to inspire Ogryns though, or Straken with DCA, which could both be interesting


Actually it says in the FAQ that orders are issued to a single friendly non-vehicle unit from codex imperial guard, and fails to address independent characters from either the IG codex or an allied one that have joined said unit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Where does it state mark of nurgle gives an entirely additional toughness rather than for the sake of wounding it counts as an additional toughness but isnt.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Where does it state mark of nurgle gives an entirely additional toughness rather than for the sake of wounding it counts as an additional toughness but isnt.


http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2420309a_Chaos_Space_Marine_6th.pdf

Right under "Two Toughness Values"


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ooooh I was looking at the mark of nurgle part, thats nice, shame my army is Khorne


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ooooh I was looking at the mark of nurgle part, thats nice, shame my army is Khorne


You have my sympathies


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Actually it says in the FAQ that orders are issued to a single friendly non-vehicle unit from codex imperial guard, and fails to address independent characters from either the IG codex or an allied one that have joined said unit.


Still not sure I see a problem there. If an IC joins a unit they become part of that unit until they leave, so they'll get the benefit of the order. Sure, that might mean Marneus Calgar taking an order from an IG Junior Officer, but it's hardly abusive. I suppose you could have a character with an Inferno Pistol become twin-linked with 'Bring It Down!', but that would seem to be about the limit of it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Since pretty much every single instance of Aura or Orders in the IG faq states something along the lines of 'Any friendly non-vechicle unit from codex IG' it seems cut and dry. Calgar isn't from the codex, he wouldn't gain the ability. They also went and changed all the army wide Codex Marine buffs like Vulkan's TH and Flamer/Melta buffs to be only Codex Marine.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Again, its just not clear. Whereas SoB now specifies and IC joining the unit benefits from acts of faith, the IG FAQ leaves it open to interpretation.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Again, its just not clear. Whereas SoB now specifies and IC joining the unit benefits from acts of faith, the IG FAQ leaves it open to interpretation.


It says "from the Imperial Guard Codex" that excludes anything that's not in the Imperial Guard Codex.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Poor sisters, gw REALLY f'ing hates them, well matt ward is on a mission to retcon them from existence, so.

The nurgle thing is cool, its the only single chaos army I would ever do when the next dex comes out.


----------



## Absolutraptor (Feb 18, 2012)

Yea, they seem to hate the Sisters, though it looks like second behind them may be Tyranids. Out side of Flying MCs I really feel like 6th ed is dumping on them.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah but nid players claim gw dumps on them every edition and codex update, even if stealers had stats 10 across the board gw would still be taking a dump on them, whether they do or don't not being the issue


----------



## Absolutraptor (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess that's fair. I can't comment on 4th ed. I started Nids at 5th and have had a blast with them. I am worried though. It does feel like a lot of my speed as been cast aside with the change to fleet. My FAQ was unimpressive. We'll see after I've had time to read and reread the new rules, but right now I see mostly dark clouds.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

SoB
Q: Do Acts of Faith affect allies who have joined or been joined by Sisters of Battle independent characters or units?
A: Yes

Well, the only allies a SoB IC can join or be joined by are IG. So I can give +1I and PE to an IG unit.

When would I want to do this? I guess with a 50man blobsquad full of Commissars with power weapons or power fists? But why bother if I could get Uriah Jacobus and give the whole group +1A and FNP?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How come GW love nurgle now and hate the other gods.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Brother Droopy said:


> On SoB, I'd like to point out Rage. Penitent Engines and Repentia got awesome. Also, when your Penitent Engines get charged you get two d3 heavy flamer hits. I haven't been to pick up my rule book yet so I haven't confirmed it. But my friend who plays SoB is practically giddy about it. Makes Penitent Engines almost worth the gawd-awfulness of putting them together.


Yeah they are pretty good now but your friend shouldn't be too happy since all an opponent has to do is run one or more flyers and an SoB list is incapable of fighting back. Forget winning against 3+ flyers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sisters of battle can take stuff like bastions with flak cannons can't they or ally with guard and get a hydra?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Sisters of battle can take stuff like bastions with flak cannons can't they or ally with guard and get a hydra?


Absolutely, that gorgeous affordable plastic hydra kit is........oh.
Well yeah you can have a defence line, 3 of those should...........oh


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

FAQs are here, but my Gamers Edition that my local store ordered for me isn't... GREAT!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> How come GW love nurgle now and hate the other gods.


Forge World setting a bad example :biggrin:

I reckon that Sorcerors have gotten better with the new Psychic Disciplines, as have Daemon Princes - played a basic, not-all-rules game of 6th today and rolled up the +2 Strength Soulblaze and 4+ Invulnerable save power. It's really quite nice, helps a lot against larger units he'd have struggled against with his puny 4 attacks previously. I think that Pyromancy will feature heavily in my armies now.

No, what GW really hates is Chaos Terminators. Power Axes are not bad, but on Terminators where they can't get the extra attack? 

Midnight


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just by flicking through the CSM FAQ I have noticed:
1)ID has changed (Typhus T5 for instant death)
2) 'Bulky' special rule replicates terminators etc large armour
3) Individual 'Daemon' special rule


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Archaon18 said:


> Just by flicking through the CSM FAQ I have noticed:
> 1)ID has changed (Typhus T5 for instant death)
> 2) 'Bulky' special rule replicates terminators etc large armour
> 3) Individual 'Daemon' special rule


Yeah, Nurgle stuff got better with base Toughness of 5 and Daemons got better because the GD is now immune to Instant Death and causes Fear, IIRC.

Midnight


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn i really wanted twinlinked Melta vets and Hellhounds XP. Oh well *shrugs*


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Bah, Sanguinary Priests can only benefit other Blood Angels. Well, that really fucks their usefulness as Allies


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, Nurgle stuff got better with base Toughness of 5 and Daemons got better because the GD is now immune to Instant Death and causes Fear, IIRC.
> 
> Midnight


I remain that the buff on double toughness values was simply meant for the sole and unique benefit of SPACE MARINES on bikes and any Nurgle-related buff is a pure accident.

Still, everyone says "Nurgle stuff got better because of this" but in truth they mean "Dedicated Nurgle marines get a small boost to better offset the 5+ FNP nerf", because the only thing that changes is that you now need a 10 to cause instant death on units with MoN and Nurgle bikers are immune to it except with weapons that specify provoking instant death...

... Except this is _utterly and absolutely irrelevant_ except in two very specific circumstances:

1 - Plague marines that get FnP saves on everything except S10 weapons. A nice buff, but let's not forget we're in 23 points per model territory, no loyalist marine has to pay this steep a price for such a benefit, BA have cheaper and more spread out FnP access.

2 - Nurgle lords on bike, since everything else on a bike with MoN _does not have FnP_ and _neither it has more than one wound_. Except a Nurgle lord on bike, who has 3 wounds. And is more expensive and has worse stats and more expensive and at the same time worse wargear than _any_ loyalist counterpart.

Also, MoN is horribly expensive for what little it does, and even this change isn't enough to make it anywhere near worthwhile. I _could_ see it on a 20-man blob of space marine with MoN, but then again plague marines are almost always better in every field and circumstance.

And don't get me started on how ridiculously overpriced chaos bikers are.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I love how FnP gets nerfed because BA spam it. Not like other non-spacemarine armies relied on that 4+ FnP just to stay alive... RIP DCA deathstar.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I love how FnP gets nerfed because BA spam it. Not like other non-spacemarine armies relied on that 4+ FnP just to stay alive... RIP DCA deathstar.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I love the FnP nerf for the very exact same reason. Again, it made our Repentia stay well deep within useless territory, even with the Rage attack buff, but then again I was used to consider them a blot of ink splatted on the codex by pure accident and never even thought they could be usable.

But don't worry, the new SoB codex in the 4th quarter of 3012 will get things straight once and for all.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Sisters of battle can take stuff like bastions with flak cannons can't they or ally with guard and get a hydra?


OH SURE Sisters of Battle can take ONE bastion with a autofiring lascannon with BS2, that's pretty frickin awesome. Not like their heavy bolter fire has a better chance at taking down flyers since it's 12 times as many shots at BS1. k:

Oh and of course, why shouldn't every SoB player just take an IG ally with an HQ, and vet squad with some anti aircraft vehicles for you know, only a grand total of like 300-400 points to make them usefull, no big deal unless you actually wanted to play your army you spent hundreds to thousands of dollars on the way it was intended to be played 10 GODDAMNED YEARS AGO. :angry:



Mokuren said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I love the FnP nerf for the very exact same reason. Again, it made our Repentia stay well deep within useless territory, even with the Rage attack buff, but then again I was used to consider them a blot of ink splatted on the codex by pure accident and never even thought they could be usable.
> 
> But don't worry, the new SoB codex in the 4th quarter of 3012 will get things straight once and for all.


I heard that Mat Ward is writing the new codex and all SoB squads will have that "Send in the next wave" rule from the IG codex which let's them all die in favor of sending in even more to die.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Arcane said:


> RIP DCA deathstar.


DCA as in Death Cult Assassins? Could anyone other than SoB get DCA with FNP?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mokuren said:


> I remain that the buff on double toughness values was simply meant for the sole and unique benefit of SPACE MARINES on bikes and any Nurgle-related buff is a pure accident.
> 
> Still, everyone says "Nurgle stuff got better because of this" but in truth they mean "Dedicated Nurgle marines get a small boost to better offset the 5+ FNP nerf", because the only thing that changes is that you now need a 10 to cause instant death on units with MoN and Nurgle bikers are immune to it except with weapons that specify provoking instant death...
> 
> ...


You forgot that it now applies against the following types of wounds. Those from las cannons, melta guns, power weapons, MC's, power fists, battle cannons, and works for toughness checks. So no its still a boast, just one that only benefits IC's and plague marines (Who basically also have the mark of tzeentch against almost all wounds).

People are also saying that nurgle got a boast because the tally apparently works on allied plague marines....so yah nurgle got a lot of the love for a minor nerf against small arms fire. Tzeentch also got loving this edition.

While Khorn and slaanesh have been kicked to the curve like a day old orphan.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm transcribing the new changes to my Ork codex. It's somewhat of a pain, but I don't want to have to refer to a sheaf of papers.

I may have to change from footslogging to a fast-attack based army. My bikers along with my deffkoptas are now true T5 (with Wazdakka being T6) along with their 2 wounds and the change in FNP... I've never run bikers before, but I'm now interested. 

I like that the Battlewagon has 4 Hull Points (though I still have no idea what the Trukks have).

If anything, I'm now more than willing to field other units just to see what they can do now. (Downside is that I have a lot more to paint.)


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welp, Templars got nerfed of all things.

Accept any challenge: provides Rage instead of Preferred Enemy
Emperor's Champion has a AP3... and forced challenges. (Today I was forced into combat with a sempiturnal weave lord... lost horribly) He's practically useless now with AP3.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Oh and of course, why shouldn't every SoB player just take an IG ally with an HQ, and vet squad with some anti aircraft vehicles for you know, only a grand total of like 300-400 points to make them usefull, no big deal unless you actually wanted to play your army you spent hundreds to thousands of dollars on the way it was intended to be played 10 GODDAMNED YEARS AGO. :angry:


Sisters were written in 2nd ed and the codex tells us that the massive tactical holes in the army is because you HAVE to take allies. They were not ment to be a stand alone force.
3rd ed comes out and they get ally rules written in specifically to once again fill the tactical holes that exist because GW couldn't be arsed doing a proper job.

Honestly, I'm afraid that because Ally rules are in again that if Sisters ever get an update that it'll just be a return to 2nd ed. Massive Holes intentionally written in because 'If you want to do everything, why did you pick this army'.



Mokuren said:


> But don't worry, the new SoB codex in the 4th quarter of 3012 will get things straight once and for all.


Sadly, it's been so long that I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not. :alcoholic:


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

MadCowCrazy said:


> DCA as in Death Cult Assassins? Could anyone other than SoB get DCA with FNP?


 Death Company Assault, I Assume from context. I'm looking forward to our rulebook today which will hopefully clear up what I need, such as flying monstrous creatures and physic powers.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Galahad said:


> Bah, Sanguinary Priests can only benefit other Blood Angels. Well, that really fucks their usefulness as Allies


I guess twilight marines with cups of a crossdressers blood doesn't oooze inspiring FNP goodness to people who just think they are pretty boy freaks


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Galahad said:


> Bah, Sanguinary Priests can only benefit other Blood Angels. Well, that really fucks their usefulness as Allies


All I can really say is THANK FUCK FOR THAT! :taunt: 

Sorry, I have a BA opponent who was fixin' to bring in some gk.  



gally912 said:


> Welp, Templars got nerfed of all things.
> 
> Accept any challenge: provides Rage instead of Preferred Enemy
> Emperor's Champion has a AP3... and forced challenges. (Today I was forced into combat with a sempiturnal weave lord... lost horribly) He's practically useless now with AP3.


Is he still compulsory? Even so, you have other vow options.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

Where Are The Tau???


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think if my character has a big two handed sword, I could use it as a power fist? Kind of like how the original Emperor's Champion had the option to use it as a power weapon or power fist?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

yostu said:


> Where Are The Tau???


On macragge, chugging smurf penis


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

Sakura_ninja said:


> On macragge, chugging smurf penis


rofl


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> People are also saying that nurgle got a boast because the tally apparently works on allied plague marines....


Just so you know, that's how Epidemius has always worked. Tally is increased by both friends and foes and benefits are given to both friends and foes.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually quite happy because Aspiring Sorcerors are actually worth a damn, being the best non-SC Psyker in the book (only Ahriman is better and he's just an Aspiring Sorceror with a nice staff and some more numbers anyway )

The massive kick in the nuts for Kharn is sad, but on the other hand Typhus and Ahriman were made a lot better (despite Ahriman only having an AP4 CC weapon, or is it an Unusual Force Weapon? If it's a Staff, AP4 is annoying but Strength 6 without any possible Blessings isn't - Fiery Form for Str 8, liking that).

Huron can take a power that's worth a damn now, whatever he rolls. Even if you roll a 1 he gets a 4++ and a Strength 6 Power Weapon that does addition Soublaze damage. Still don't think he's worth taking.

Daemon Princes not being Flying Monstrous Creatures is a bitch, I don't get why they're just Jump Monstrous Creatures. That sounds silly. Terminators can now run people down in combat (yay!), and although they'll take more hits now due to Power Axes (those things most Chaos Terminators have) being I1, they DO strike back at Str 5 (Str 6 for Mauls!) and are more likely to survive being hit in the first place.

Typhus can't throw his Destroyer Hives  I really care.

The weird, incredibly situational addition to Gift of Chaos and how to place the Spawn is just weird. Who actually asked that?

Also fixed the FRFSRF glitch of if you didn't move, you only got two shots no matter how far away you were. Nobody played it like that anyway, though. Sad to see that all the auras that Guard have are now specified to Imperial Guard units. Still no FAQ on Terminators benefiting from Oracle of Eternity though.

Techmarines can bolster trees and rivers!

All NFW, even Hammers, are AP3. Good. And Halberds don't work against Lash Whips due to Lash Whips being a Set Number Modifier. Hoo...ray?

Midnight


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Vhalyar said:


> Just so you know, that's how Epidemius has always worked. Tally is increased by both friends and foes and benefits are given to both friends and foes.


Except that you couldn't officially take allies before other than Apocalypse and Team (in which allot of people said different armies dont give bonuses to eachother) games.

Now the only thing another person can do is simply refuse to play you because the rules are in the BRB.


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Terminators can now run people down in combat (yay!)...
> 
> Midnight


Page 2 of the CSM faq says may not make sweeping advances... Is that what you mean by the above?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah as mad cow crazy said that is kinda the point of my post. Weird how the shock of the new edition is stopping most from using common sense.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Truefaith said:


> Page 2 of the CSM faq says may not make sweeping advances... Is that what you mean by the above?


Crap, just saw that.

Don't mind me.

Midnight


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

LukeValantine said:


> Yah as mad cow crazy said that is kinda the point of my post. Weird how the shock of the new edition is stopping most from using common sense.


You've never needed a new edition release to stop gw gamers using common sense, it comes naturally to them.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> All NFW, even Hammers, are AP3. Good. And Halberds don't work against Lash Whips due to Lash Whips being a Set Number Modifier. Hoo...ray?
> 
> Midnight


Not yet sure about the hammers... The GK codex does specify that it uses all TH rules.

So NF hammer is a Force Weapon: its AP3, then, you tack on the TH rules (codex trumps BRB), so goes down to AP2 again. Otherwise, I'll claim a St 8 AP3 that strikes at Ini (which, IMO, would make it the best TH out there  )


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Actually quite happy because Aspiring Sorcerors are actually worth a damn, being the best non-SC Psyker in the book (only Ahriman is better and he's just an Aspiring Sorceror with a nice staff and some more numbers anyway )
> 
> The massive kick in the nuts for Kharn is sad, but on the other hand Typhus and Ahriman were made a lot better (despite Ahriman only having an AP4 CC weapon, or is it an Unusual Force Weapon? If it's a Staff, AP4 is annoying but Strength 6 without any possible Blessings isn't - Fiery Form for Str 8, liking that).
> 
> ...


You missed the part about power axes also getting a +1 on the vehicle damage chart.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> DCA as in Death Cult Assassins? Could anyone other than SoB get DCA with FNP?


Nope, no one else. And of course those same DCA now only have AP3 weapons, ++5 FnP and have to walk because they can't assault out of an even stationary Rhino. Awesome.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I'm just confused now. Eldrad is mastery 3 including the bonus from the Spirit Stones but a Farseer only get's a 1 and there's no other mention of Spirit Stones giving any Mastery bonus...or am I just missing something?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Great, now I have something to read in the train tomorrow.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Nope, no one else. And of course those same DCA now only have AP3 weapons, ++5 FnP and have to walk because they can't assault out of an even stationary Rhino. Awesome.


DCA's can have any of the power weapons.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> DCA's can have any of the power weapons.


they die before initiative 1 arrives


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

getting a cover save from mindwar seems odd. and many of the questions they asked just seemed stupid like, can I put an autarch with jump infantry not buy him wings and have him act as if he had wings? WTF off course not why would anyone even think they could and the same goes with the warpspider autarch combo.


----------



## Colonel Obvious (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a few questions not yet addressed in the rumors:

Units deploy 6" from vehicles now. How does this interact with Drop Pods? Can I move 6" out of a pod?

USRs now include a line that says "If one model in the unit has <USR>, then..." (according to a post I read, correct me if not). Does this mean a Sanguinary Priest gives himself FnP (according to the FAQ, he does) and then can give an allied unit to which he is attached FnP? Will Shrike's chapter tactics fleet apply to allied units with a C:SM independent character attached?

Do allies' troops count as scoring units? I presume yes.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> they die before initiative 1 arrives


So give them Lances (or swords) and axes.

Use the lances against anything with a high initiative.

Use the axes against units of non-chaos termies who all strike at Ini 1 unless they have lightning claws.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> So give them Lances (or swords) and axes.
> 
> Use the lances against anything with a high initiative.
> 
> Use the axes against units of non-chaos termies who all strike at Ini 1 unless they have lightning claws.


Or Grey knight termies, or space wolf termies, or black templar termies. 


Silly me not thinking of that idea.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Silly me for looking for ways to solve a problem instead of complaining.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Colonel Obvious said:


> I have a few questions not yet addressed in the rumors:
> 
> USRs now include a line that says "If one model in the unit has <USR>, then..." (according to a post I read, correct me if not). Does this mean a Sanguinary Priest gives himself FnP (according to the FAQ, he does) and then can give an allied unit to which he is attached FnP? Will Shrike's chapter tactics fleet apply to allied units with a C:SM independent character attached?
> 
> Do allies' troops count as scoring units? I presume yes.


Think it's been mentioned that characters can only join the best buddies alliances but if you just download the FAQs most of those abilities are specific to units of the respective codex only. So you can't have a priest give FnP to a C:SM unit etc.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Silly me for looking for ways to solve a problem instead of complaining.


I didnt complain. I stated a fact, you made an argument, i countered that argument.


----------



## Colonel Obvious (Jun 30, 2012)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Think it's been mentioned that characters can only join the best buddies alliances but if you just download the FAQs most of those abilities are specific to units of the respective codex only. So you can't have a priest give FnP to a C:SM unit etc.


Stuff I know.

If the USRs work for the whole unit based on a single model, a SP in a unit of BA assault marines next to two units of vanilla tacticals will not confer FnP. If the SP joins a unit of vanilla tacticals, the one unit of tacticals would have FnP and so would the BA Assault Marines, but the other unit of vanilla tacticals would not have it.



SilverTabby said:


> Whilst skimming the USR section last night, I noticed something about a good proportion of them.
> 
> They all have the wording "If at least one model in the unit has (x), the unit can..."
> 
> ...


Why I believe this? Allies are supposed to take advantage of both psychic powers AND USRs. So far, I don't see any way for USRs to cross over except this.

Also, how do fast vehicles work?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The BA FnP/FC bubble only works on Codex:BA units, it is in their FAQ. Most of the auras/tactics/perks of the various codexs have this kind of change in their FAQ. The IG orders only work on IG units. The Codex Marine Chapter things only work on Codex Marines.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Colonel Obvious said:


> Stuff I know.
> 
> If the USRs work for the whole unit based on a single model, a SP in a unit of BA assault marines next to two units of vanilla tacticals will not confer FnP. If the SP joins a unit of vanilla tacticals, the one unit of tacticals would have FnP and so would the BA Assault Marines, but the other unit of vanilla tacticals would not have it.


"All friendly units chosen from Codex: Blood Angels" is very specific.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Silly me for looking for ways to solve a problem instead of complaining.


wtf are you even talking about. Before commenting read the damn codex. So tell me about all those Power Weapons that Death Cult Assassins can suposedly take?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Does this mean that if they leave a rule as not specifying their codecies unit specifically then they are fair game?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Arcane said:


> wtf are you even talking about. Before commenting read the damn codex. So tell me about all those Power Weapons that Death Cult Assassins can suposedly take?


I could be utterly wrong here, but I could have sworn that Death Cult Assassins have 2x Power Weapons as standard kit... :scratchhead:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Does this mean that if they leave a rule as not specifying their codecies unit specifically then they are fair game?


Battle brothers are friendly units so any special rule that affect all friendly units or any friendly unit would seem to transfer.

Followers of Nurgle certainly seems to cross Codices so it seems likely that some other rules do as well.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> I could be utterly wrong here, but I could have sworn that Death Cult Assassins have 2x Power Weapons as standard kit... :scratchhead:


Yeah, two power weapons, not Power Axes or extra like was suggested earlier in the post I refered to. Just plain old AP3 Power weapons which don't work against Terminator armor.



Purge the Heretic said:


> DCA's can have any of the power weapons.


No, read the codex. :rtfm:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Power weapons aren't AP3, power swords and unusual power weapons are AP3, so if dca are armed with power weapons you have to model them as an appropriate type that you want or leave them as swords and live with AP3

If the sister dex or faq says power swords tough shit.
But then sisters have plenty of AP1 to deal with terminators, massed bolter fire (mass fire is always effective) and you have immolators with linked heavy bolters and retributors (or whatever the Debbie squads for sisters are called) for AA fire, just live with hitting on 6's, plenty of people will have to.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sakura Ninja is correct. You can give you death cult assassins a power sword or lance with a power mace or axe. Also you can give your crusaders a power axe, they just have to be modeled with them, so start converting everyone!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

True. All Power Weapons now follow different rules in the main Rulebook depending on what the model has. I for one am pleased about this change, might start making people give a damn about WYSIWYG.

Midnight


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Yeah, two power weapons, not Power Axes or extra like was suggested earlier in the post I refered to. Just plain old AP3 Power weapons which don't work against Terminator armor.
> No, read the codex. :rtfm:


Read the bloody rules....A Power Weapon is what you model it as.

:read::read::read::read:unish:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Read the bloody rules....A Power Weapon is what you model it as.
> 
> :read::read::read::read:unish:


At least until new rules come along and say they're different things.

I think that the change offers some nice balance though. You CAN take X, Y or Z for the same number of points, but each does something different and has a different weakness and I think that's a good thing.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> Is that covered in the army specific section of the BRB- FAQs mention it existing so I'm assuming there is a stats/weapons page for each army near the back... if so you might see the missile launcher's ammo types in there.


In the back of the brb is a genetic missile launcher entry. You pick the type of missile just as you would with frag or krak, just now you can pick flakk now too.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> In the back of the brb is a genetic missile launcher entry. You pick the type of missile just as you would with frag or krak, just now you can pick flakk now too.


Except none of the FAQs say that Missile Launchers now have access to this new missile.
Codex > Rulebook unless Errata says otherwise.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe gw expected gamers to apply common se......oh wait no nevermind, you lot could never hope to do that.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Maybe gw expected gamers to apply common se......oh wait no nevermind, you lot could never hope to do that.


You're implying GW has common sense which in itself is a fault in logic.

Besides, the Flakk Missile is described as an *upgrade* that some armies can get. As no army has rules or points costs on how much this *upgrade* costs, no one can get it.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Zion said:


> You're implying GW has common sense which in itself is a fault in logic.


I quite clearly implied gamers


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> I quite clearly implied gamers


The missile launcher entry specifically states Missile Launchers come with frag and krak as standard, and some codexes have the option to upgrade to flakk.

Prolly should read the book.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd like to publicly apologize to Arcane and others for being overly sensitive and snippy of late.

The midnight shift is doing me in.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I asked ADB on facebook what he thought about the Kharn change and he said this 

"It's hard to give a shit, seeing as it's likely the Chaos Codex will be out in a few months. A temporary alteration with the new edition patching over an ancient codex is difficult to get angry or enthusiastic about."


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> I'd like to publicly apologize to Arcane and others for being overly sensitive and snippy of late.
> 
> The midnight shift is doing me in.


That's cool, sorry I was an ass as well. I just got the rulebook and the FAQ for SoB is really confusing. So now all Power Weapons are just generic and you can pick and choose. It's... wierd...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> That's cool, sorry I was an ass as well. I just got the rulebook and the FAQ for SoB is really confusing. So now all Power Weapons are just generic and you can pick and choose. It's... wierd...


The freedom of actual choice in something like this, or the fact that modelling matters even more?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> The freedom of actual choice in something like this, or the fact that modelling matters even more?


The freedom of choice. Usually it's, model A gets X and X period. Someday it would be really nice to see a universal wargear section where you can make your own HQs etc.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> The freedom of choice. Usually it's, model A gets X and X period. Someday it would be really nice to see a universal wargear section where you can make your own HQs etc.


You mean like the wargear sections of 3rd edtion, only just for HQs?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> You mean like the wargear sections of 3rd edtion, only just for HQs?


Yep, back when the Canoness was still lots of fun. Why did they get rid of that section? It was my favorite part of the game.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Gah, Pink writing on white background hurts my eyes!:shok:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

King Gary said:


> Gah, Pink writing on white background hurts my eyes!:shok:


It's magenta


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Yep, back when the Canoness was still lots of fun. Why did they get rid of that section? It was my favorite part of the game.


If I were a reasonable person, I would say it's for balance reasons, meaning that not all equipment should be available to all HQs and not all at the same cost, after all a power sword is a lot more effective in the hands of a space marine captain than in the hands of a company squad senior officer, same goes for a power first, even more so if you swap the space marine with an ork warboss. This should, in theory, warrant different pricings, not to mention access to different pieces of wargear in general.

But I am not a reasonable person, so I assume the reason is that they are against fun, customization and want to make sure the difference between interesting and blatantly subpar armies remains set in stone.


----------



## Thoughtweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

Now, I'm not sure if I'm missing something given I'm at work and only have access to the DE codex...but I've looked at the Craftworld FAQ and it shows that the Shadowseer is as follows:



> Page 49 -Shadowseer, Veil of Tears.
> Replace the second and third sentences with: •The Shadowseer, and all models in her unit, have the Stealth and Shrouded special rules".


And the Dark Eldar FAQ makes absolutely no mention of it whatsoever. So we're stuck using the old Veil of Tears version while the CE get Harlies with 4+ Cover Save out in the open? I know GW, like most big companies, are prone to "left hand not knowing what right hand is doing", but this is somewhat more along the lines of Muliple Personality Disorder.

Please tell me I'm missing something here? :shok:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Kind of weird that Sammy's flying landraider wasn't turned into a Chariot...I mean, seriously...it;s a skimmer transport for one special character that can already make melee attacks


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Eh? His jetbike allows him to enter CC etc as it's a 'jetbike' (granted he's not an IC). The AV14 Speeder doesn't allow him that privilege of hitting people with his sword, so why a Chariot?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought his speeder had some kind of flyover sword attack, but looking in the book I realize now I must've misremembered.


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

He had a flying Sword attack from the Speeder, in the previous Codex (Back then he also didn't have his Judge Dread Jetbike)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Riiiight, there we go.
Veteran's Syndrome: Remembering rules from previous editions and thinking they're current


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Galahad said:


> Riiiight, there we go.
> Veteran's Syndrome: Remembering rules from previous editions and thinking they're current


I still do that from time to time with Rapid Fire. I keep thinking of 3rd Edition's version and then remembering it's wrong.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

or bikers not getting bonus attacks because they had to keep one hand on the controls.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Galahad said:


> or bikers not getting bonus attacks because they had to keep one hand on the controls.


I can see the 40K driving test:

"When I bang my clipboard on the dash I want you to take both hands of the wheel and dice this carrot while shooting out the windscreen."


----------

